# 07/26: please read, forum upgrades



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

just a heads up for now, i will be submitting a ticket to the forum co. to upgrade the forums, gallery and blog software in the next few days, so we are current on the newest versions. These upgrades can happen at any time without notice and "may" cause some downtime.

The only major difference is the new version will not support our current "theme" (the colors, graphics. etc) , this means it may take me some time to get the forums back to looking like SM but everything will be functional regardless. There are some new features that will be exciting, I'll post more on that later.

Again, just a heads up, not sure exactly when this will happen at this point, just preapring for it now










Joe


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Thank you Joe for the heads up, as always you are the man







I can't wait to see the new features, thank you for all that you do to make our little community a great place to be


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Oh, this is unacceptable!!! I'm out of here!!!














































We love you, Joe. Thanks for being there. Thanks for being "here". 
I can't wait to hear about the new features. Do tell


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> Oh, this is unacceptable!!! I'm out of here!!![/B]


i know, i know, i am a bad bad man


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

And while you are at it......a new Lo graphic version that works with mobile devices would be nice. But, oh yeah, please have it ready by Wednesday, August 1 at 10:45 GMT (when I arrive in London). Thanks!!!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> And while you are at it......a new Lo graphic version that works with mobile devices would be nice. But, oh yeah, please have it ready by Wednesday, August 1 at 10:45 GMT (when I arrive in London). Thanks!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








































I'm still waiting for my ROOM ADDITION ~


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=411370
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and The Buttercup wants a pony.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=411373
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Come to think of it, Billy wants a Seeing Eye Dog ~ LMAO


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=411373
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I would like a diamond necklace and matching earrings please.



> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=411375
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and The Buttercup wants a pony.
[/B][/QUOTE]
Come to think of it, Billy wants a Seeing Eye Dog ~ LMAO [/B][/QUOTE] V'doggie said that she would gladly serve as Billy's "service dog" just as long as he doesn't get any other ideas on what service might mean!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=411375
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and The Buttercup wants a pony. [/B][/QUOTE] I would like a diamond necklace and matching earrings please.



> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=411375
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and The Buttercup wants a pony.
[/B][/QUOTE]
Come to think of it, Billy wants a Seeing Eye Dog ~ LMAO [/B][/QUOTE] V'doggie said that she would gladly serve as Billy's "service dog" just as long as he doesn't get any other ideas on what service might mean!
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

almost there










thanks for the patience and understanding tonight, for some reason there always has to be a glitch










it will take awhile to get the forums "look" back to normal


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I like it already


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Woohoo! Glad we are back up and running.....


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> I like it already[/B]










cool, everyone please tell me what you like and/or dont like, along with any new cool features you may find (i dont even know all of them yet)

as for now, after pulling my hair out all night trying to get SM back online, I am going to bed


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=411600
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yay :smilie_daumenpos: glad to be back; the new SM seems to be cool. So far, I found the *view new posts* feature which I like and posting a reply to a post is sure different. the *quick Access* thing is new too (I still don't know what exactly is it used for..will try it after posting this...To tell you the truth: "I LOVE IT" and am not gonna leave SM now until I get to know the new stuff better 

Thank you Joe for upgrading the site :grouphug: 

Kat

oh One more thing; I think that if the header had the spoiledmaltese.com in bigger size than the INVISION powerbord word, it would be nicer (just my oppinion)


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

"view new posts" has always been there. I know because I use that EVERY time I come here...much faster than going through all the forums individually.  

I'd like for the smilie box to be bigger. Is the quick access box really necessary considering we have little buttons for all those functions and more right above the post box? oooh....just noticed the smilie button above...really like that. Very convenient. How about putting non-moving smilies in the box on the left that is showing nine of them? It feels a bit like a flashing advertisement.

Where is the sm mascot?

Can we have more post icons?

Can I have my name in green letters? (joking)


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> "view new posts" has always been there. I know because I use that EVERY time I come here...much faster than going through all the forums individually. [/B]


LOL!! never knew that it existed before :blush: no wonder I miss many posts coz I use the method of going through the forums :smilie_tischkante: 
I guess Joe's post (this thread) forced me to open my eyes more and be more excited about it :biggrin:




> Can I have my name in green letters? (joking)[/B]


 :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: I want mine in pink :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I like it, Joe! Thank you! Actually, I like the colors too, very soothing. I also notice we have little people beside our names. Thank you for all that you do, Joe.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Joe - you're the greatest!!! :smilie_daumenpos: 

Can't wait to start learning all the new features. Thanks for the great upgrade.

Lynn


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Thanks, Joe. I do love all the new features!! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:aktion033: We're back! That wasn't very painful. So, Joe, from the looks of this post, you've got a lot of stuff to do....Archie & Abbey would like you to help build their float for Halloween....in your spare time, that is :innocent:


----------



## bellabianca's mom (Jan 25, 2007)

When I type in www.spoiledmaltese.com for the home page I don't get anything, just a blank page. I miss the Maltese of the Day. The only way I can access the site is to type www.spoiledmaltese.com/forum. Why is the happening?

Thank you for all your hard work.

Regards,
Vivian & Bella Bianca


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> When I type in www.spoiledmaltese.com for the home page I don't get anything, just a blank page. I miss the Maltese of the Day. The only way I can access the site is to type www.spoiledmaltese.com/forum. Why is the happening?
> 
> Thank you for all your hard work.
> 
> ...


Same here ... the main SM page is blank for me, also.


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

I like the new member profiles :thumbsup: Now I have to go an add some info to mine :aktion033:


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Yay, we're back! Thanks, Joe!




Joy


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks Joe :smilie_daumenpos: Man-I never knew I could go through SM withdrawals so bad :smilie_tischkante: It's good to be back up and running and updated as well-you're the best :thumbsup:


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

oops, the main page at spoiledmaltese.com should be working now :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

WOW.....glad we are back on! Really like it Joe. Thanks for the upgrade.

Bob and Marsha


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

I like it. The new colors are so soothing. Thank you Joe for all you do! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Wow!!! thank you Joe :rockon: The site is wonderful and the new features are great, it was worth the wait I say, I have been trying all day to get in, and finally here I is :chili: :chili:


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Thanks for everything Joe, you're the man!!!! Just think of how many women you please on a daily basis.... :innocent:


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> Thanks for everything Joe, you're the man!!!! Just think of how many women you please on a daily basis.... :innocent: [/B]


 :HistericalSmiley: Good one! Yes Joe, the new look is GREAT! Very soothing and calm and cool. Thank you so much. I am still poking around and learning what all has changed but I sure do like what I see so far. :biggrin: 
enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I just discovered the "mood" feature. Changed mine to happy because Sm is back on. Thanks Joe. :aktion033:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Thanks for all your hard work! I LOVE the new site!!!


----------



## ohhmyyitsLEA (Jun 19, 2007)

Wow. I logged in and it startled me, but awesomeness. Thanks for the upgrade. =]


----------



## babygirlmom (Jul 3, 2007)

:blink: I am still learning, but like what I see so far. After I get my puppy, then I will try designing my signature page. Can't wait to try that! Only thing is...my computer is trying to act up on me! Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!

Thanks for all your great & hard work Joe! :aktion033: :wub:


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Joe, the site looks great, but I am still waiting for my diamond earrings and necklace! BTW, you really need a smilie with a tiarra!


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Thanks for all you do.

Another forum that I read has a "view first unread" option at the top of each thread so you don't have to scroll through the posts in each individual thread that you may have read before. 

Really, really helpful. Please, please can we have one.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

With the new upgrade it stalls for me with every new page. I finally have to click the refresh button to get it to open in a decent amount of time. I know it's not my computer as I can open other sites with no problem at all. I've done all the cleaning out of cache, etc. but still no better. It's sooooooo frustratinggggggg :bysmilie:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> Thanks for all you do.
> 
> Another forum that I read has a "view first unread" option at the top of each thread so you don't have to scroll through the posts in each individual thread that you may have read before.
> 
> Really, really helpful. Please, please can we have one.[/B]


Have you used the View New Posts link at the top right of each page? See if that is what you are looking for. It is to the right of the My Controls link. After clicking on that you will see a list of new threads. On the right side of the thread listing you can click to see the last post.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

where is the gallery link for each user on the left panel under the stats? i miss the link....


----------

